# Research for application



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know if I can do this yet, or if it will be appreciated at all... But I am going to start a thread that tracks the research that has been part of getting ready for a panel I hopefully will get.

I will start with the list I was given by Dreama and work out from there...:ranger:

Please, anybody that has ideas or resourses they used, feel free to add then.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Question list*



kevinthetwin said:


> I don't know if I can do this yet, or if it will be appreciated at all... But I am going to start a thread that tracks the research that has been part of getting ready for a panel I hopefully will get.
> 
> I will start with the list I was given by Dreama and work out from there...:ranger:
> 
> Please, anybody that has ideas or resourses they used, feel free to add then.


•You will need to be able to demonstrate theoretical knowledge, ability to assess family and personal dynamics
•You also need to demonstrate an understanding of Australian child protection legislation.
•Be familiar with and being able to list key legislation used at work
•Demonstrate ability to prioritize work and work in a multi disciplinarian team environment.
•Your motivations in applying for the position and why you want to relocate to Australia
•Your understanding of the NT (location specific information - costs, personal life, climate etc)
•Your understanding of statutory vs non statutory work
•What are the elements of CP risk assessment?
•Your understanding of and some of the difficulties that you may find when working with indigenous Australians.
•Understand how the Indigenous Australians live currently – what is their housing like, what are common problems within the camps. What do you have to learn?
•Understanding of some of the difficulties associated with working in remote locations with limited resources.
•Be aware of how you engage with clients and your social work communication skills and style 
•Your experience working within legislation and court guidelines 
•Able to give clear concise examples of procedures you're currently undertaking in Child protection, working with looked after Children 
•Be able to provide clear examples of work performed and how it relates to the positions in The NT


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Australian Legislation*



kevinthetwin;730446•You also need to demonstrate an understanding of Australian child protection legislation.
[/QUOTE said:


> For a response to the question, "..must understand Australian Child Protection legislation, I put together the following:
> 
> In Canada, Child Protection is the responsibility of the Provincial Government. Those responsibilities and guiding legislation are laid out in the Child, Family and Community Services Act. Matters of Health, of Aboriginal Identity and self-government and key revenue streams are the responsibility of the Federal government, with ties to provincial specific actions and responsibilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*CP Risk assessment*



kevinthetwin;730446
•What are the elements of CP risk assessment?
[/QUOTE said:


> What they have just brought into the NT is SDM - Structured Decision Making and it's quite good to help you assess the family and the issues at hand and whether the case should be considered high risk or not. The SDM has several parts - Two that are related to intake to decide whether things should screen in or out, and then at which time frame the response should be. Intake in Darwin uses those two. Then as caseworkers we have 3 that we use - Safety Assessment, Risk Assessment, and then Strengths and Needs Assessment. You can go back and use the tool again for reassessment with a little different structure. We just brought it in last year since I've been here and am finding it quite helpful to make decisions about risk.
> 
> You can read all about the SDM model here. Many states have adapted this here in Oz from what I understand. We just brought it to the NT in July of last year as a pilot project and now they are tweaking it to adapt to working in central Australia.
> 
> http://www.community.nsw.gov.au/docs...ection_sdm.pdf


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Work load*

How many calls, (% of those received), get entered on the system, and then what % result in removal and or other court action?
(Just roughly). 

All calls are entered on the system. Then they are put through the screening process and many screen out and are not sent for investigation. Removals happen quite frequently but most are not long term, as we are often able to return children quite quickly once someone sober in the family is found. We can bring children into care for 72 hours without court action. We can also have the family sign an agreement to be in care while they sort their issues out, and that is also without court involvement. We can also ask the courts for a 2 week order called a Temporary Protection Order. I have no idea really how many come into care or go to court. I work in an office where I'm the only social worker right now so I'm a little out of touch with the main office where all of the other social workers work. I am in an office with just other police officers.

Social worky insight - well, if you haven't worked with a primarily Aboriginal population that has been marginalized and heavily impacted by British colonization it will be an eye opener. The main issues we deal with are extensive generational alcoholism, family violence, sexual abuse, and neglect. The first thing I knew when I landed was that I could not save anyone, simply help families discover their strengths to get through it all. I had worked with primarily Aboriginal people in northern Canada, which has its similarities but also drastic differences. Many of the families I work with here still live outside. Sure they have houses but when you pull up to the house, the beds are outside, as they cook over an open fire. There are very few home visits where you will be invited outside. Instead you will find yourself sitting on the ground under a nearby tree for shade, or talking at the fence. You will often not want to go inside, as community standards of clean are not what you will have ever come across in the UK. In 40C heat, you are best off outside and upwind. 

There are many families that are happy for your help, while others will curse you and wish you dead. That simply comes with child protection work I reckon. I have not had any really bad experiences with the Aboriginal families I've worked with so far, but a lot can be said for the proper approach and being culturally sensitive. The most problematic families I've had here were white folks, as it would happen. There is a lot be learned from the local indigenous population, and a lot more to learn in the future. I really enjoy working with them, and see myself working and living in central Australia for a number of years.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Aboriginal Australian History*



kevinthetwin;730446
•Your understanding of and some of the difficulties that you may find when working with indigenous Australians.
[/QUOTE said:


> History:
> Aboriginal History Timeline Pre Early 20th Century.
> Aboriginal History Timeline (1900 to 1969) - Australian Aboriginal History
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Living as an Aboriginal in the NT*



kevinthetwin said:


> •Understand how the Indigenous Australians live currently – what is their housing like, what are common problems within the camps.


Before: Contemporary Aboriginal living
Contemporary Aboriginal living

Now:
Territory Growth Towns. 20, (2008) - Working Futures - Growth Towns
Working Future - Territory Growth Towns

Outstations/Homelands. (more than 500) (2008) - Outstations/Homelands Policy
DHLGRS Home- Outstations homelands policy


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

kevinthetwin;730446
•Your understanding of and some of the difficulties that you may find when working with indigenous Australians.
[/QUOTE said:


> Australian Aboriginal People - Indigenous Australians Peoples


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow you really have been doing your research.
I have some NSW & national info if it might help? I might sort this out into a social work sticky when you are done, it will help me at least when we get back over there.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*More the merrier..*



_shel said:


> Wow you really have been doing your research.
> I have some NSW & national info if it might help? I might sort this out into a social work sticky when you are done, it will help me at least when we get back over there.


Yes please add anything anywhere... or correct what I missed...
It's is all good!
And good luck with your interview...
Not that one needs luck when they have skill and talent!


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Be aware of how you engage with clients and your social work communication skills and style?

Came accroes this link which i thought is good:

A practice guides for working with Aboriginal people and communities.

http://www.community.nsw.gov.au/docswr/_assets/main/documents/working_with_aboriginal.pdf


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Good one!
I copied the link into my notes for the interview.
I will read that when I get back to town... Personal business to take care of today.
Are you allowed to take notes?
In Canada you are allowed to bring them, for the practical questio you do before the panel and to remind you about real life examples, with names, so they can confirm you story.
I was thinking of sending my notes attached to an Email so the panel can have them in front of then... My agent withh have to make copies if she thinks that is a good idea.


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a good way of conducting interviews...Are we going to get a practical question? Do you know anything about the interview procedure? Dreama mentioned in an earlier post that it was quite straight forward. I don't want to mess up this opportunity!!!



kevinthetwin said:


> Good one!
> I copied the link into my notes for the interview.
> I will read that when I get back to town... Personal business to take care of today.
> Are you allowed to take notes?
> ...


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Listening and Hearing!*



Hoobydooby said:


> That's a good way of conducting interviews...Are we going to get a practical question? Do you know anything about the interview procedure? Dreama mentioned in an earlier post that it was quite straight forward. I don't want to mess up this opportunity!!!


I hear you.
I pretty well have my sights set on getting a job there...
...the waiting is the hard part eh?
(that is a Canadian eh?)
I was told that the CV's from HCL will be sent over this week..


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

These are three links specific to the Indigenous peoples of up top.
Larrakia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Songlines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreaming_(spirituality)


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Cheers Kevin. Fingers crossed all goes well for the shortlisting...

Have you thought of which area? Darwin and Alice will probably be our choices...I'm quite keen on Alice but my husband thinks Darwin would be better....

Will you be shipping loads?



kevinthetwin said:


> These are three links specific to the Indigenous peoples of up top.
> Larrakia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Songlines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Darwin or Bust!*



Hoobydooby said:


> Cheers Kevin. Fingers crossed all goes well for the shortlisting...
> 
> Have you thought of which area? Darwin and Alice will probably be our choices...I'm quite keen on Alice but my husband thinks Darwin would be better....
> 
> Will you be shipping loads?


I understand from my contact that this will be one of the first times that people who are successful will be offered a choice of placement.
Alice is dryer... Darwin has more nightlife and community resources... The panel of head-hunters from London did not want to stay right in Alice Spring when they were there... But Dreama is quite happy... Do you want a very small isolated place or do you want a small city in an isolated place/
As for my shipping, I have already started picking out stuff to leave behind. i am not sure what the shipping paid arrangements will be, but i am preparing for the worst case scenario... I may just have to leave everything behind so that I can ship my Harley... A guy has to have clear priorities!


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

He, He...yes, you need to get your priorities right!!

Not a nightlife person - prefer outdoors etc. Not sure, might enjoy a small place to start with but will probably end up feeling too isolated. Maybe it is better to start off in Darwin and then transfer to smaller communities etc....So, Darwin is probably better! 

Agent have not yet told us about the shipping arrangements...These will probably be the finer details if successful....

What time is it in Canada?



kevinthetwin said:


> I understand from my contact that this will be one of the first times that people who are successful will be offered a choice of placement.
> Alice is dryer... Darwin has more nightlife and community resources... The panel of head-hunters from London did not want to stay right in Alice Spring when they were there... But Dreama is quite happy... Do you want a very small isolated place or do you want a small city in an isolated place/
> As for my shipping, I have already started picking out stuff to leave behind. i am not sure what the shipping paid arrangements will be, but i am preparing for the worst case scenario... I may just have to leave everything behind so that I can ship my Harley... A guy has to have clear priorities!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

It is just after lunch... 1:30... Sorry, I mean high tea! :{)


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, enjoy your "high tea".....



kevinthetwin said:


> It is just after lunch... 1:30... Sorry, I mean high tea! :{)


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

What area do we need to work yet? (For the interview)
I will have some prep time with my headhunter, so I will keep you apprised!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a conversation with my head hunter's boss yesterday. She was fleshing out my CV in a few areas to get it up to snuff for giving to the employer. She was asking questions in regards to intake and removal experience that I had, most current as possible... 
I believe, and Dreama can correct me if I am off base, but I think this round is about workers that are going to be as independent as possible right out of the gate.
She asked about emergency removals and the court process.
Perhaps we need to pull up the legislation around first contacts with a family, safety plans, (legislated immediate safety plans especially), and the first steps in the court work?
Maybe jot down so examples of most recent emergency responses to have them ready to quote?
I have not seen Dreama on here recently so maybe I will send a private message to ask about this string?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

All calls are entered on the system. Then they are put through the screening process and many screen out and are not sent for investigation. Removals happen quite frequently but most are not long term, as we are often able to return children quite quickly once someone sober in the family is found. We can bring children into care for 72 hours without court action. We can also have the family sign an agreement to be in care while they sort their issues out, and that is also without court involvement. We can also ask the courts for a 2 week order called a Temporary Protection Order. I have no idea really how many come into care or go to court. I work in an office where I'm the only social worker right now so I'm a little out of touch with the main office where all of the other social workers work. I am in an office with just other police officers.


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Good idea! I think you right in what you saying....Will be brilliant if Dreama can provide a few practice tips on what the process really entails and what type of cases come through the door. I know from reading on the web that alcoholism is a major problem combined with other issues etc. Exactly how this is managed will be good to hear!!!!Hopefully Dreama can help us out before the interviews.....




kevinthetwin said:


> I had a conversation with my head hunter's boss yesterday. She was fleshing out my CV in a few areas to get it up to snuff for giving to the employer. She was asking questions in regards to intake and removal experience that I had, most current as possible...
> I believe, and Dreama can correct me if I am off base, but I think this round is about workers that are going to be as independent as possible right out of the gate.
> She asked about emergency removals and the court process.
> Perhaps we need to pull up the legislation around first contacts with a family, safety plans, (legislated immediate safety plans especially), and the first steps in the court work?
> ...


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm here guys, have not forsaken you, just been really busy! I am finally getting someone on my team with me as of Monday coming, so happy about that. She is coming from another state so I will be mentoring her for awhile, but she is experienced so very helpful.

My team is a little different when thinking of what kind of cases come through the door as I work on a specialized task force that deals with physical abuse that could lead to criminal charges, so children are usually 5+ years old so they can provide testimony. We also deal with sexual abuse cases, and there have been enough of them lately I can tell you. 

The main CP office deals with the following cases regularly:
- neglect due to alcohol abuse: many children are often exposed to a lot of alcohol abuse in their homes as the family members come and go from out of town, from other houses, and there are often 12-20 people living out of one home, and within the Aboriginal culture here it is expected that they will share everything they own with family, be it your car, your house, your beds, and your food. The food is the one that most families struggle with as there is often not enough to go around and with so many people drinking in a home, not enough money leftover to buy more. 
- domestic violence leading to emotional abuse: Along with so much drinking in some of the homes comes domestic violence that children are exposed to on a regular basis. There are a lot of parents and other family members that are involved in the violence, and it can be just two parents fighting where dad is beating up on mom with anything from his fists, a shovel, crowbar, spear, axe, junk of wood, or iron bar. I've seen it all. Or it could be that family members are fighting over grog (alcohol) or women, or children, or food, or beds, or cars, or an insult. There could also be payback, which is an informal but fully recognized traditional form of violence inflicted on one side of a dispute from the other side of a dispute, and often many family members will become involved, such as the riots in Yuendumu over the past couple of years. It spilled into town again last week with several stabbings and beatings. The children would be exposed and traumatized by this.
- physical abuse: often times the physical doesn't amount to much more than a smack on the head or backside, but on occasion, usually when people are drinking, you will come across children of any age being flogged severely by family members, and with children typically not always living with their birth parents, the physical abuse can come from their current carers, or from other family relatives for a variety of reasons. 
- abandonment: Sometimes on a weekly basis, someone has abandoned their child(ren), usually to go off drinking with others, but sometimes they leave them with people thinking they will be okay, but then those temporary carers get pissed off being stuck with these children, so will call us to come and collect them because the parents have been gone for days instead of hours. As well, we will have babies abandoned at the hospital due to parents changing their mind about raising them, or wanting to go out drinking and can't be bothered staying at the hospital with them, as in their minds - if the nurses are caring for the babies, then why do they need to stay. Some may be left for weeks, or altogether. 
-Inadequate supervision: we have a large population of youth who roam the streets at night for a variety of reasons. Some do not want to be at home because there is too much drinking at home, and people are fighting or arguing, and no bed to sleep in so they roam. Some youth choose to roam, looking for a party or people to hang out with, while others just don't have anyone who wants to care for them anymore. We have a lot of youth programs for this, and for the most part it meets their needs, but it is an ongoing problem that we deal with on a daily basis. 
- Neglect of medical needs: sometimes there are children who the family simply cannot provide adequate care for because it is so difficult to administer required medications when the house is in chaos with so many people, and the medicine either goes missing, or isn't stored properly in a fridge that is padlocked, or the needs are just too great to manage in small communities, so the parents leave them with us or family that lives in town. 
- sexual abuse: My team deals with all of these notifications, and it can be anywhere from underage girls involved in a sexual relationship with boys/men who are at least 17 or 18 years old, often 25 or 26 years old. The age of consent is 16 here in Australia. We get these notifications often when a girl turns up at a clinic with an STI or a pregnancy so the notification is mandatory and the evidence is clear. Sometimes the sexual relationship is consensual, despite the age of consent, so if a 15 year old is with a 17 year old, we would likely just check in and see how they're going to confirm that it is consensual and that family supports the relationship and there is no violence in the relationship. Sometimes the sexual relationship is not consensual so we attempt to gain a statement from these girls so criminal charges can proceed. If there is a pregnancy, they will usually go for DNA for proof as well. It is quite common though that young underage girls will not name the father or provide a statement because they are afraid of payback from the offender's family as it can be quite violent. Also within the sexual abuse cases we have some incest cases where a father or step-father has interfered with their child, or where some uncle or family friend has touched them up, or more. Then there are the cases with boys and girls being exposed to pornography, which is quite common, or exposed to sexual behaviour which can be common when sharing such close quarters with large groups of family in the same house. We often find out about these cases through the schools who notice sexualized behaviours in the children. Pornography is illegal in the town camps and remote communities but it is prominent just the same. Alcohol is also banned in town camps and remote communities but it is also rampant, and hard to police due to capacity issues - too much drinking going on to be able to be effective. We call in and report drinking to police quite often, but it is seldom followed up as there is often more pressing calls to get to. 

Many of our removals are just short term, sometimes just an overnight until a suitable carer is found, often another family member. Some are for a couple of weeks until things settle down and then we have those children that are in care for years because there are no suitable family members willing to provide care for the children. The court work is much less daunting than I found it to be in Canada, by a long shot. We have an excellent court worker that helps us get things sorted and he takes the paperwork to courts to file, talks on our behalf, and meets with the magistrate. I have only needed to attend once, and that was just in chambers with a magistrate. One would only go to court for longer term protection orders, and then the paperwork increases, but still not nearly as much as I had to do in Canada. The very first document that is written up once a child comes into care and it looks like they will be for more than the initial 72 hour Provisional Protection, is a Temporary Protection Order, aka TPO. There you simply list a basic background on the family and then reasons why the child is in need of protection, and then your plan, so that could simply be a couple of paragraphs about what has occurred. The magistrate is not looking for a lengthy document to read, just the basics. If you have to write a Protection Order for a longer term than 2 weeks (TPO's are two weeks) you will need to write more, probably refer to some relevant history with the family, and additional information you have gathered throughout the investigation as it progressed over a few weeks or more. 

We often can return kids with a good safety plan, which is a simple form to fill out based on the current risks, and a promise by family to follow it. If they don't, we can then reassess and possibly bring the children back into care. Sometimes we only ask that the mother obtain a Domestic Violence Order that can say a few things - no contact with the father by mother or children, or there can be contact, but the father must not consume alcohol around the children or be around the children while intoxicated. Some may simply say he cannot hit mom or the children, or just the mom if the children were not involved directly in the physical assault. Of course, there could be a DV order listing the mother as the abuser too, but that is less common. Some youth have asked for one though when they have been flogged by their mother, so we do get them from time to time. I've had a number of those ones myself. 

Other offices in the Northern Territory may deal with different issues, particularly Darwin, as it is a city, and workers there would deal mostly with urban issues, but Alice Springs is busy enough for anyone who comes here - lots of work to be done. I hope I have answered the questions for everyone and please feel free to ask me more here, or to private message me. I'll help when I can, as we do really want more social workers to come and experience central Australia - it's awesome!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, and yes, they are looking for workers that can hit the ground running. There is now a one week orientation/training that includes Child Protection training in the forms and paperwork, etc, and another on Aboriginal Culture as it differs greatly here compared to Canada or US where others may have worked with Aboriginals like I have, and there is a 4wheel driving course that is also mandatory as we are out bush a great deal, driving to the middle of absolutely nowhere in extreme heat. The 4WD course was my absolute favorite! We get to drive a 4WD course and race up over sand dunes, and the sides of steep hills, etc along with learning how to check battery fluid levels, change tires, let air out of tires for sandy tracks, put it back in for sealed roads, etc. When I arrived, these trainings were all 2 days trainings offered here and there, but now they have grouped them together.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*YeeHaw!*



dreama said:


> Oh, and yes, they are looking for workers that can hit the ground running. There is now a one week orientation/training that includes Child Protection training in the forms and paperwork, etc, and another on Aboriginal Culture as it differs greatly here compared to Canada or US where others may have worked with Aboriginals like I have, and there is a 4wheel driving course that is also mandatory as we are out bush a great deal, driving to the middle of absolutely nowhere in extreme heat. The 4WD course was my absolute favorite! We get to drive a 4WD course and race up over sand dunes, and the sides of steep hills, etc along with learning how to check battery fluid levels, change tires, let air out of tires for sandy tracks, put it back in for sealed roads, etc. When I arrived, these trainings were all 2 days trainings offered here and there, but now they have grouped them together.


Sounds like I better bring my runners? :{)
Any introductions to Community members or Communities?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Great Summary*



dreama said:


> I hope I have answered the questions for everyone and please feel free to ask me more here, or to private message me. I'll help when I can, as we do really want more social workers to come and experience central Australia - it's awesome!


No wonder so are so busy... That sounds like a handful!
We were not worried that you were hiding :{)
This is just a real life example of how busy you are.

How is it for you personally to be so close in the sexual abuse cases? Does it get wearing for you? What is your coping stratagy?


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*coping with sexual abuse cases*



kevinthetwin said:


> No wonder so are so busy... That sounds like a handful!
> We were not worried that you were hiding :{)
> This is just a real life example of how busy you are.
> 
> How is it for you personally to be so close in the sexual abuse cases? Does it get wearing for you? What is your coping stratagy?


For the most part, I've been coping well with the sexual abuse cases, but every now and then one comes along that bothers me, like a recent one where there was a young girl that disclosed serious sexual abuse by her own father. Still cannot get that little one's face out of my mind, she was so withdrawn. My coping strategy is obtaining the evidence we need to put him in jail...which we did. He is still there. 

And then there is the regular liquid debriefing with co-workers after a nasty case. There is no shortage of alcohol in Alice Springs, lol.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

kevinthetwin said:


> Sounds like I better bring my runners? :{)
> Any introductions to Community members or Communities?


Well, nothing formal, but we do have Remote Aboriginal Family and Community Workers in just about every community and so we often check in with them and utilize them to make introductions to community members. We also use the nursing staff sometimes in the remote health clinics as they often know everyone and most folks like the nurses, so they sometimes come along to bridge the gap with families we talk to. Because I come with police most of the time, we usually just start at the police station in the community and go from there. The police usually know everyone in town too.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Police.*



dreama said:


> Well, nothing formal, but we do have Remote Aboriginal Family and Community Workers in just about every community and so we often check in with them and utilize them to make introductions to community members. We also use the nursing staff sometimes in the remote health clinics as they often know everyone and most folks like the nurses, so they sometimes come along to bridge the gap with families we talk to. Because I come with police most of the time, we usually just start at the police station in the community and go from there. The police usually know everyone in town too.


So that must color the relationships you have with the community. "Oh, here comes the police with that social worker". But the flip side is that you have authority backed up by the police authority? How are your relationships with families and the community at large? Are there many community based groups, or reps of the (is it tribe or band) there?


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

The police I work with do not wear a uniform, and we always explain they are police for helping children keep safe when we introduce them. Relationships are pretty good with the communities, as we are not the local police. I work on a team with police so we go together on bush trips. There are Shire Councils, however they are often run by white guys, and have Aboriginal staff on them. I think they do represent the people, but not quite like the whole Band Council model of Canada. They are divided into skin groups, which refers to a name and determines who they can marry. It's quite a complex system that most people do not understand. I barely understand it. The mother has a different skin group and skin name than the father, and the daughter takes the mother's not the father's.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

dreama said:


> The police I work with do not wear a uniform, and we always explain they are police for helping children keep safe when we introduce them. Relationships are pretty good with the communities, as we are not the local police. I work on a team with police so we go together on bush trips. There are Shire Councils, however they are often run by white guys, and have Aboriginal staff on them. I think they do represent the people, but not quite like the whole Band Council model of Canada. They are divided into skin groups, which refers to a name and determines who they can marry. It's quite a complex system that most people do not understand. I barely understand it. The mother has a different skin group and skin name than the father, and the daughter takes the mother's not the father's.


Sort of like the Matera lineage of nations and tribes here, where extensive oral history of familial relations were passed on to ensure that there was no inter-familial marriages?

Shire? Like, they have setup outposts for themselves and run them?

I like the idea of going with the police on "bush trips", but exactly what is a "bush trip"? I think I have read that there are the outlying cities, then encampments... then shires? Is there any places that one family or family group will live independently? If so, what do they do there? Is it just like a commute in from Cabin Country?
:confused2:


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, the skin groups are for that very reason. There is a written history and chart one can look at, but it is still very confusing!

A bush trip means leaving Alice Springs for one of the many remote communities and out stations. Many of the communities are small towns that would consist of a Shire Office, a school, a police station, a Centrelink office (welfare), a church, a health centre and a general store or two that sells gas. Bigger towns might have more service organizations with buildings as well. Then there are out stations, which are not much more than a huge farm aka cattle station with a few houses on the property grouped together where people lived that may or may not work on the property. 

Most of the communities and out stations can only be reached by a bush road, which is a dirt track that you may or may not be able to manage with a car, but we always take a 4WD as the conditions can change daily, particularly in the wet season. The larger ones may have a bit of single lane bitumen (pavement) but most of the track would be dirt. (not gravel). It is called going out bush because between Alice Springs and the bush community there will be almost NOTHING along the way. No gas stations, no convenience stores, no houses, no services of any kind. We take satellite phones for contact, as there is only mobile phone service in a select few communities. We could be driving for up to 10 hours to reach a given community, however most are within 2-5 hours each way. What we also have to consider is the extreme environment of living and working in the desert of central Australia where there is often no water in sight for hundreds of miles. We always have our bush gear when we travel that includes extra water, towing gear, fire extinguisher, etc along with the satellite phone. 

In the town of Alice Springs there are over a dozen "town camps" which are housing areas where originally they were built to provide temporary housing for family from remote communities who needed to be in town for a few days. They have since turned into full-time permanent housing for many families, and they are very rudimentary for the most part. You might find a few in each camp that are actually quite nice, cleaned up, lovely garden planted and no rubbish, but they are the exception not the rule. Many of the houses would be quite feral and despite there being a ban on alcohol in all town camps, drinking is rampant day and night. There is a community based night patrol in all communities and in the town camps, who take people home to be safe, and patrol the camps to break up any fighting or to call police when things are unsafe, etc.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Adventure every day!*



dreama said:


> Yes, the skin groups are for that very reason. There is a written history and chart one can look at, but it is still very confusing!
> 
> A bush trip means leaving Alice Springs for one of the many remote communities and out stations. Many of the communities are small towns that would consist of a Shire Office, a school, a police station, a Centrelink office (welfare), a church, a health centre and a general store or two that sells gas. Bigger towns might have more service organizations with buildings as well. Then there are out stations, which are not much more than a huge farm aka cattle station with a few houses on the property grouped together where people lived that may or may not work on the property.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the wild west!
If you are out on a bush trip, and it takes 10 hours, do you accumulate hours?

I was feeling a little blue about leaving my whole family on the other side of the world, and the weather here is probably a contributing factor... heavy winds full of driving slush... I am tired of being wet and cold...


2 weeks till my panel.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, we get to accumulate TOIL - time off in lieu. I have the luxury of flying on the police plane though, unlike the other social workers, so we usually fly instead of driving that far. Sometimes they will also charter a plane for workers so they don't have to be gone for 2-3 days for the investigations that are that far away. 

As for the rain and slush, well I moved here from rainy Vancouver Island where it had started raining in November and was still raining in April when I left, every single day...and then I came here where 98% of the time you wake up to a beautiful blue sky day. It sure does something for the soul, I can tell you that. 

Good luck on your interview!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

dreama said:


> Yes, we get to accumulate TOIL - time off in lieu. I have the luxury of flying on the police plane though, unlike the other social workers, so we usually fly instead of driving that far. Sometimes they will also charter a plane for workers so they don't have to be gone for 2-3 days for the investigations that are that far away.
> 
> As for the rain and slush, well I moved here from rainy Vancouver Island where it had started raining in November and was still raining in April when I left, every single day...and then I came here where 98% of the time you wake up to a beautiful blue sky day. It sure does something for the soul, I can tell you that.
> 
> Good luck on your interview!


Do they ever pay out leave entitlement?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

kevinthetwin said:


> I understand from my contact that this will be one of the first times that people who are successful will be offered a choice of placement.
> Alice is dryer... Darwin has more nightlife and community resources... The panel of head-hunters from London did not want to stay right in Alice Spring when they were there... But Dreama is quite happy... Do you want a very small isolated place or do you want a small city in an isolated place/
> As for my shipping, I have already started picking out stuff to leave behind. i am not sure what the shipping paid arrangements will be, but i am preparing for the worst case scenario... I may just have to leave everything behind so that I can ship my Harley... A guy has to have clear priorities!


I found out yesterday about the shipping. They are going to drop a 10m3 container in my yard and what ever fits gets to come with me. Now I just have to figure out how to crate Thelma. (that is my bikes name). what ever else fits around her gets to come for the ride


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds good Kevin. We also got some quotes - quite expensive and i wonder how much NT will cover -what the exact allowances are.....



kevinthetwin said:


> I found out yesterday about the shipping. They are going to drop a 10m3 container in my yard and what ever fits gets to come with me. Now I just have to figure out how to crate Thelma. (that is my bikes name). what ever else fits around her gets to come for the ride


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

They cover the full amount of whatever fits into the cubic metres permitted, no matter what the weight. They do not ship cars in any circumstance. 

As for leave payouts, you can opt to have 2 of your 6 weeks paid leave to be paid out. If you work overtime such as on-call or on approved overtime, you can be paid out. The tax man takes most of it so I would much rather the time off to travel.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Oncall/approved overtime.*

Hi.
I am just planning ahead a bit... My adult daughter has 1 problem with me moving to Australia... The cost of visit.
I am thinking that any cash I can sock away to pay for their tickets helps ease my conscious a little. 
I am not planning on flying back to Canada very often, because one would then have to do the whole relative visiting thing...
Do you know the difference between in-laws and outlaws? Outlaws are wanted!
Besides, then I would get to show off my grand daughters to everyone... Have I told you they are the prettiest and smartest children in the world? LOL
I don't mind doing some on-call work. Is that done on a rotating basis?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Written interview*



Hoobydooby said:


> Sounds good Kevin. We also got some quotes - quite expensive and i wonder how much NT will cover -what the exact allowances are.....


I found out, also yesterday I will be doing a written question. (to show my written communication style). They will email it, I will then have 15 minutes to answer and Email it back. I figure it will be a case scenario...:tongue1:


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, it is a case scenario. I think you have to come up with an investigative plan if I recall, which is pretty standard. 

on-call is done on a rotating roster that the manager comes up with. Lots of changes get made as people swap things around to suit theem, but you will be on the roster at least once every two months, if not more, for either a weekend, or the weekdays.


----------



## lychee123456 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, this thread is very good and helpful. Than you everyone; I just wished that I had found it sooner!!!!!

Interview in 3 days and counting!!!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Nervous?*

Don't be.
Like Dreama says, it will be a case scenario... just put on your work brain. If you are good at home, you will do well in the panel.
I had dinner with a buddy and his partner last night down island.
She has been a part of a panel for interviews over the winter.
She says the most important thing to remember is "answer the question". She says it is surprising how many people just go off on random ranting. 
The second piece of advice was, "use the words". Don't limit how deep you explain something... pretend the panel know NOTHING about CPW. Spell it out... avoid the acronyms... 
She also said that I should give reasons for wanting to be there that sound like I have not much that would pull me back (to Canada), after only a short period of time. Commit to years of work... They are spending lots of money to get us there... tell them that you are a good investment! You have it aced! Start packing!

Would you please do me the honour of telling me how your panel goes?


----------



## lychee123456 (Mar 16, 2012)

kevinthetwin said:


> Don't be.
> Like Dreama says, it will be a case scenario... just put on your work brain. If you are good at home, you will do well in the panel.
> I had dinner with a buddy and his partner last night down island.
> She has been a part of a panel for interviews over the winter.
> ...




I certainly will; two days and counting!!!!!!

Thanks xxx


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Kevin!

Hope all is going well with the preparation....! ?



kevinthetwin said:


> Don't be.
> Like Dreama says, it will be a case scenario... just put on your work brain. If you are good at home, you will do well in the panel.
> I had dinner with a buddy and his partner last night down island.
> She has been a part of a panel for interviews over the winter.
> ...


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Examples of Behavioural questions given by agency...
•	Describe a situation in which you were able to use persuasion to successfully convince someone to see things your way. 
•	Describe a time when you were faced with a stressful situation that demonstrated your coping skills. 
•	Give me a specific example of a time when you used good judgment and logic in solving a problem. 
•	Give me an example of a time when you set a goal and were able to meet or achieve it. 
•	Tell me about a time when you had to use your presentation skills to influence someone's opinion. 
•	Give me a specific example of a time when you had to conform to a policy with which you did not agree. 
•	Please discuss an important written document you were required to complete. 
•	Tell me about a time when you had to go above and beyond the call of duty in order to get a job done. 
•	Tell me about a time when you had too many things to do and you were required to prioritize your tasks. 
•	Give me an example of a time when you had to make a split second decision. 
•	What is your typical way of dealing with conflict? Give me an example. 
•	Tell me about a time you were able to successfully deal with another person even when that individual may not have personally liked you (or vice versa). 
•	Tell me about a difficult decision you've made in the last year. 
•	Give me an example of a time when something you tried to accomplish and failed. 
•	Give me an example of when you showed initiative and took the lead. 
•	Tell me about a recent situation in which you had to deal with a very upset client or co-worker. 
•	Give me an example of a time when you motivated others. 
•	Tell me about a time when you delegated a project effectively. 
•	Give me an example of a time when you used your fact-finding skills to solve a problem. 
•	Tell me about a time when you missed an obvious solution to a problem. 
•	Describe a time when you anticipated potential problems and developed preventive measures. 
•	Tell me about a time when you were forced to make an unpopular decision. 
•	Please tell me about a time you had to fire a friend. 
•	Describe a time when you set your sights too high (or too low).


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Good questions*



Hoobydooby said:


> Examples of Behavioural questions given by agency...
> •	Describe a situation in which you were able to use persuasion to successfully convince someone to see things your way.
> •	Describe a time when you were faced with a stressful situation that demonstrated your coping skills.
> •	Give me a specific example of a time when you used good judgment and logic in solving a problem.
> ...


That is a really complete list of subjects and actions that could come up in a case based example for the written question.Tthat one we have on the forum about prioritizing three responses is just like these... Great!
Did you get this list from your head hunt hunter? Nice!
This week I might go through them and build example answers... just to be prepared.
I am going to not over prepare though... I want to know I can rely on my ability to think quickly in the moment... because I am sure the Employer will be looking for that too!
I have to try faxing to my head hunter's office too so that I know that will work physically... nothing worse than a computer, or presentation that will not run when you Q it.. 

I think I am starting to get a little nervous already!:ranger:


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Know how you feeling Kevin! 

I also don't want to over prepare and sound like a parrot! Just want to feel prepared to answer the question by giving a good example...List is from my agent - think it is just examples of a Behavioural Interview - who knows what questions the three interviewers will ask!!! There are few that's quite difficult for me - for example, can you give an example where you did not agree with a policy?? :confused2: etc, etc... will keep in touch!]




kevinthetwin said:


> That is a really complete list of subjects and actions that could come up in a case based example for the written question.Tthat one we have on the forum about prioritizing three responses is just like these... Great!
> Did you get this list from your head hunt hunter? Nice!
> This week I might go through them and build example answers... just to be prepared.
> I am going to not over prepare though... I want to know I can rely on my ability to think quickly in the moment... because I am sure the Employer will be looking for that too!
> ...


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoobydooby said:


> Know how you feeling Kevin!
> 
> I also don't want to over prepare and sound like a parrot! Just want to feel prepared to answer the question by giving a good example...List is from my agent - think it is just examples of a Behavioural Interview - who knows what questions the three interviewers will ask!!! There are few that's quite difficult for me - for example, can you give an example where you did not agree with a policy?? :confused2: etc, etc... will keep in touch!]


That is a hard one... "Yes, I disagree with a lot of the policys"..
"No, You are all absolutly spot on"... LOl
... that is a hard one...:confused2:


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I can give you an example of when I did not agree with a policy...lol...got in trouble recently for doing just that!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

...Sure... if you feel comfortable with sharing that... That is going to be one of my challanges also I think... We can form a club!
Or better yet, I could ask to be posted in Alice Springs and we xcould be the trouble makers....


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, they have a policy regarding income management. We are mandated to provide referrals for a voluntary program of income management if our clients appear to be unable to control their welfare payments. I can understand why it is necessary with some clients but we are constantly reminded to seek at least two referrals per week, and I really mind the whole idea of a quota to reach when it involves mandating us to coerce clients into what is supposed to be a voluntary program. it is also in direct conflict with our standards - investigations should be wrapped up in 14-28 days, but an income management referral means you have to remain involved with a family for a minimum of 3 months, up to 12 months, which just seems stupid to me. I just think it should be the welfare agency that distributes the payments should be running the program.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*policy or what?*

Hard one... Any reason given for getting in trouble when you ask about it?


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Dreama,

Agree with you - there are universal services in UK that can support services users without us staying involved...In CP Team you cant be dealing with low level support etc....What's your caseload like?



dreama said:


> Well, they have a policy regarding income management. We are mandated to provide referrals for a voluntary program of income management if our clients appear to be unable to control their welfare payments. I can understand why it is necessary with some clients but we are constantly reminded to seek at least two referrals per week, and I really mind the whole idea of a quota to reach when it involves mandating us to coerce clients into what is supposed to be a voluntary program. it is also in direct conflict with our standards - investigations should be wrapped up in 14-28 days, but an income management referral means you have to remain involved with a family for a minimum of 3 months, up to 12 months, which just seems stupid to me. I just think it should be the welfare agency that distributes the payments should be running the program.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Caseload - well, currently I have about 30 or more...too busy to count this month! That would be 30 children, not thirty families though. I have had an average of about 15 families to deal with most of the time, and then once in awhile I get a large family group of 7 that makes it real busy for awhile, particularly if they come into care. I try to deal with my cases quickly though as my team is looking at whether it happened or it didn't, and if it didn't - close. If it did, make a safety plan and move it on.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

kevinthetwin said:


> Hard one... Any reason given for getting in trouble when you ask about it?


Well let's just say I wrote a letter of complaint to the minister quoting social work ethics from the Aussie SW code, and they quickly pointed out all of the policies in the code of conduct that I breached by doing so, despite being encouraged to write said letter by my manager...it did not go over well. My letter was quite professional, but apparently one must not criticize the current government when one is a public servant...


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

HI Lychee,

How did your interview go?

Was it a telephone interview or what?




lychee123456 said:


> Wow, this thread is very good and helpful. Than you everyone; I just wished that I had found it sooner!!!!!
> 
> Interview in 3 days and counting!!!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Enquiring minds want to know?*

How was it?
Everything you thought it would be? LOL
How was the written question?

I had a Faux panel with the head head hunter this morning @ 6:30 am.
She said that it went well but she wants me to be more specific in the areas of the risk assessment etc..
I have to remember to say out loud all the steps I go through in my head.. The automatic stuff that one does taking, or going out on a call, getting the tombstone information, the immediate assessment... That kind of thing...

I also discovered that I have only one working phone line in the house for faxing back the written question and I could not do a Skype video call because my web cam had packed it in...

Is nothing ever simple in this job? :{)

I hope it went well and you feel good about your effort.

Who is next?
:confused2:


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

dreama said:


> Well let's just say I wrote a letter of complaint to the minister quoting social work ethics from the Aussie SW code, and they quickly pointed out all of the policies in the code of conduct that I breached by doing so, despite being encouraged to write said letter by my manager...it did not go over well. My letter was quite professional, but apparently one must not criticize the current government when one is a public servant...


Interesting...
Is there a forum for front line to provide feedback?


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

HI, 

Glad you had this opportunity, always helps to talk to someone else instead of yourselve when preparing....What question did you answer about the risk assessment? I've got in my head what i will say - will outline risk factors etc, assessment domains and maybe outline the flowchart for making decisions (significant riks, harm etc - you with me?).....Did your agent give you any other tips or information? 

Take care and good luck with getting the Skype set up.





kevinthetwin said:


> How was it?
> Everything you thought it would be? LOL
> How was the written question?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, yes another question: have you thought of any questions for them?



kevinthetwin said:


> How was it?
> Everything you thought it would be? LOL
> How was the written question?
> 
> ...


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

A big thing for central Australia and the work we do here will be to assess extrended family as being available either to care for the children or support the parents in some way. We would also be looking to assess based on history with the family and their willingness to follow-through with safety plans in the past, engage with local services, and how transient the family is and their ability to follow through on services if they plan to continue to be transient. You would also want to talk to any NGO's that have been involved with the family and how they rate their engagement, and a huge thing is to consult with an Aboriginal worker to see if they know the family of origin, and are they aware of any history that might not be captured in CP history. Quite often we may even bring an ACW (Aboriginal Community Worker) out with us to help liaise with the family in the event they may not be able to speak and understand English, or prefer speaking to an Aboriginal person. You will also have to know whether you need to bring a male/female person along with you because some topics are inappropriate to discuss within their culture with the mother/father. Eg, you cannot speak to an Aboriginal man about any sexualized behaviour his daughter might be having. Or you cannot speak to an Aboriginal woman about her son's involvement in men's business, and often, about anything related to his sexuality. Often we pair up male/female worker to go out on certain calls as the men will respond much better to a male worker and women will respond better to a female worker. You might not always have that choice, but it is usually an option. 

Also you want to look at who has been the carers for these children. Many of the children we engage with have been raised by a multitude of carers, so you would want to know which ones they did well with over the years. 

Good luck on the interview! Hope I get to meet everyone soon!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Getting nervous now...*

Hey everyone.
I hope everything is going well in your parts of the world.
I was going to tuck my head down and study my postior off this weekend, but my head hunter told me not to overdo it.
The fact that the weather is good today helped me decide.
I am going to review the Risk Assessment a couple of more times, do a quick summary of my research, and then cross my fingers.
I panel on (my) Thursday morning.
Wish me luck!?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck!! You will rock the interview!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

dreama said:


> Good luck!! You will rock the interview!


Thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## jojobluesox (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh how i found this thread late! I interviewed on 19th and I had no probs (and I hadn't seen all these hints/had prep with my agency). I am going for a p1 (community welfare) post though as I haven't as much CP experience as maybe some others (4yrs but mostly across different children&families teams) and i asked to be put in a 'lower' level. My main pull is spiritually to work with the indigineous people. 

They said i would hear in 10days approx.Trouble is they asked me where . alice springs or darwin and i couldn't really decide (i have visited both). So i said Darwin with a view to then moving if i want. 

I feel very confident on this one. Interviewed for WA aswell but that was skype and felt i couldn't get myself across properly like I could this one.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*... more waiting.*

[QUOTE

They said i would hear in 10days approx.Trouble is they asked me where . alice springs or darwin and i couldn't really decide (i have visited both). So i said Darwin with a view to then moving if i want. .[/QUOTE]

Good luck with the results.
Darwin was probably a good choice to start... like you said, you can always move. I also am looking for this move do Child Protection work, that hopefully also be Social Work, with the indiginous peoples.
I look forward to meeting you in Darwin.
10 days eh? Not too long.. then the Visa wait...


----------



## jojobluesox (Feb 23, 2011)

Heya, Yes I did find out on the 10th day and was successful! Yipee! Have you had your interview yet Kevin??? I have been allocated Darwin. Let us know how you get on... Jo


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*No oversees trip for me...*



jojobluesox said:


> Heya, Yes I did find out on the 10th day and was successful! Yipee! Have you had your interview yet Kevin??? I have been allocated Darwin. Let us know how you get on... Jo


Hey, I did not quality for even the panel process. I was short for the recent front line experience... And I had a dat wrong on my CC that made it look like I had "purposely attempted to mislead the employer" ...regarding that experience.
So I am staying in Canada...


----------



## lychee123456 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Kevin, 

i am sorry to hear your news. what are you going to do?

regards

Lychee


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Well... I have already cried, expressed my frustration with the meddling universe, and talked about it with my therapist... Not much else I can do.
...get more front line time?
... apply for a supervisor's position?
... Go back to my previous occupation in Early Childhood Development?
...chock it all up to learning and file the research that accumilated in big piles in my study?
Thanks for asking though. That was very socialworky of you. :{)


----------



## lychee123456 (Mar 16, 2012)

lol! Im glad to see that you still have your sense of humour. Perhaps you could apply again, once you have more experince, Im sure that they will be recruiting agin next year? Try applying directly to the NT Government?


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow so sorry to hear this. I would challenge the decision. They have hired new grads with no experience here and those with no CP experience. Ridiculous that you didn't get through. Keep on trucking...


----------



## jojobluesox (Feb 23, 2011)

dreama said:


> Wow so sorry to hear this. I would challenge the decision. They have hired new grads with no experience here and those with no CP experience. Ridiculous that you didn't get through. Keep on trucking...


Oh no Kevin....how much front line experience have you got? i.e. how much more do you need? Yes dreama i had heard that us overseas applicants have to jump through many hoops and they have higher criteria in what they are looking for than current residents. I am surprised because they apparently have many posts to fill. Did you apply to Western Australia as they have an open pool so perhaps you could email them?


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Well they say the experience is what they are looking for but I can tell you it has not guaranteed them a good worker when the arrive. I have met a few overseas applicants with "experience" who are not doing well at all. It's too bad the cant look more closely at the whole picture.


----------



## jojobluesox (Feb 23, 2011)

dreama said:


> Well they say the experience is what they are looking for but I can tell you it has not guaranteed them a good worker when the arrive. I have met a few overseas applicants with "experience" who are not doing well at all. It's too bad the cant look more closely at the whole picture.


Ah thats interesting Dreama; what would you say have been the characteristics of someone not doing well versus someone doing well? I have been offered WA aswell so want to make the correct choice for me! Many thanks


----------



## jojobluesox (Feb 23, 2011)

jojobluesox said:


> Ah thats interesting Dreama; what would you say have been the characteristics of someone not doing well versus someone doing well? I have been offered WA aswell so want to make the correct choice for me! Many thanks


And Kevin; if you are open to working in WA they have an open pool going on and someone I know who was not selected for NT for interview (not enough front line exp) was selected for interview with WA and was successful. So WA don't seem as stringent on this.


----------



## lychee123456 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi all, I have been offered a position in Darwin!!!

I have been looking on other forums and someone has suggested that we should consider setting up a support thread, after all...we will be going through a similar experience and mutual support may be very useful. Answer each others questions etc, etc



what do you all think?

P.S Can someone start it as I do not know how!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds good  Social Groups


----------



## lychee123456 (Mar 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> Sounds good  Social Groups


Hi all !!!

Thanks Shel, 

I have now set up up the thread...

social workers moving to the Northern Territory in 2012


----------



## lychee123456 (Mar 16, 2012)

lychee123456 said:


> Hi all !!!
> 
> Thanks Shel,
> 
> ...




Hi anyone got any news to share? Everythings gone quiet!!!!


----------

